# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Типа праздник у меня (неинформативный топик)

## Slaventius

ВО! Сие сообщение имеет кошерный номер 256!  :smileflag:  Вышел в мир шестнадцатиразрядных сообщений

----------


## Tigra

*Slaventius*, поздравляю  :smileflag: 
А может, stack overflow?))

----------


## banzai

*Slaventius*, боюсь тебя огорчить, но 1 тоже входит в "мир шестнадцатиразрядных",
просто у нее старшие разряды - нулевые  :smileflag:

----------


## Slaventius

*banzai*, чувак, сразу видно ты экономить не умеешь. Два байта на представление чисел в диапазоне 0-255?  :smileflag:  Неслыханная расточительность!!!!  :smileflag:   :smileflag: 

*Tigra*, кхм, кхм.. Весна знаете ли  :smileflag:  У кого то крыша едет, а у кого и stack overflow, bufer overrun и прочее и прочее.   :smileflag:  Поправить что ли здоровье пивком?  :smileflag:  Составишь компанию?  :smileflag:

----------


## Tigra

*Slaventius*, ага) brain overflow  :smileflag:  и пиво  - лучшее средство от этого))

----------


## banzai

*Slaventius*, чувак, можешь привести пример однобайтового компьютера?! 8-о
(Тьюринга всуе не поминаем)  
Двойка за знание архитектуры компьютеров и единица за отсутствие чувства юмора.  :smileflag: )

----------


## Slaventius

*banzai*, тип ты странный. Ей-богу. Вместо того что бы порадоваться, поулыбатся, сразу начал поучать.  :smileflag:  Ну что ж, раз пошла такая пьянка, то по порядку. 
  Во первых, при чем тут однобайтовый компьютер (тоже еще та формулировочка). Во вторых, ты что, про intel 8008 не слыхал? 8битный процессор. Я уже молчу за intel 4004 который вообще имел тетрадные регистры. Ну и в третьих: не сваливай в кучу разрядность адресную и разрядность данных. А насчет оценок я вообще молчу. Полный профан: не двойка а десятка!

----------


## banzai

*Slaventius*, у тебя таки brain overflow - иди пить пиво.  :smileflag: 
Насчет оценки ты прав: за отсутствие чувства юмора - ноль. Увы - круглый :\

----------


## Slaventius

*banzai*, не. Ты определенно, не романтик.  :smileflag: 

*Tigra*, так что? Присоединяешся?  :smileflag:

----------


## Tigra

*Slaventius*, сегодня - только виртуально  :smileflag:

----------


## Slaventius

*Tigra*, ну предложение остается в силе.  :smileflag:

----------


## Tigra

*Slaventius*, отлично  :smileflag:

----------


## mancurt

Когда определетесь с датой - я могу подключиться, если буду свободен. "Рассказы старых программеров" под пиво идет лучше всякой закуси... ;)

Можно совместить это с буйством флудеров ака Встречи форума и испугать всех своим присутствием. ... как сказал один "тру отцов" (с)

----------


## Tigra

можно и совместить))
А можно и, не договариваясь долго, просто собраться и выпить пива (или не выпить.. или не пива))) после работы.. мм. завтра?)

----------


## BEATLES

А почему сразу испугать? 
Не так страшен программер, как его программы 

Лучше совмещать. В будний день можно конечно пивка попить, но всяко в жизни бывает

----------


## Slaventius

*Tigra*, верный подход. Завтра вполне отличный день для немного пива (или не пива.. или не немного  :smileflag:  )

----------


## mancurt

> можно и совместить))
> А можно и, не договариваясь долго, просто собраться и выпить пива (или не выпить.. или не пива))) после работы.. мм. завтра?)


 Всеми 10 руками 3А
Только вот работа работе рознь... У кого-то она заканчивается в 9оо утра, а у кого-то в это время только начинается. Тем более я как-т оне понял с местом встречи...

----------


## iFog

I'm in =)

Предлагаю присоединиться всем программерам, админам и сочувствующим, 
устроим маленький пати =)

----------


## BEATLES

*fog*, де?

----------


## iFog

там где пиво продают =)

----------


## iFog

Народ на слово "ПИВО" сбежался =)

----------


## BEATLES

*fog*, слишком много вариантов, глаза разбегаюцца ))

----------


## BEATLES

:friends:

----------


## mancurt

Хотя я перечитал все еще раз...



> *Tigra*, кхм, кхм.. Весна знаете ли :) У кого то крыша едет, а у кого и stack overflow, bufer overrun и прочее и прочее.  :) Поправить что ли здоровье пивком? :) Составишь компанию? :)


 Нас не приглашали 8( Если припремся - нарушим дуэль *Slaventius* vs *Tigra*

----------


## BEATLES

Хьюстон, у нас проблемы....

----------


## Tigra

:smileflag: 
приглашаю 
давайте что ли с временем/местом попробуем определиться)

----------


## BEATLES

*Tigra*, предлагай...

----------


## Tigra

эхх.. 
время я, вроде, предлагала - завтра, часов в пол-седьмого...
чтоб надолго не откладывать ))
Место - мм.. там, где пиво продают (с)  :smileflag: 
так, чтобы удобнее/быстрее было добраться до этого места))
я лично на Чкалова работаю, вот.

----------


## iFog

*Tigra*, 



> я лично на Чкалова работаю, вот.


 Опа, соседи. Я тоже на Чкалова =)

----------


## BEATLES

*Tigra*, *fog*, это намёк на ПА?  :smileflag:

----------


## Slaventius

Время, я так понимаю в районе 18 - 19 часов по местному времени  :smileflag:   Нормально будет?

----------


## Tigra

*fog*, более того - если я правильно понимаю, то - в соседнем здании

----------


## Slaventius

О. Пока созрел народ тут уже во всю обсуждает  :smileflag:  

Что касается меня, то мне до чкалова недалеко.  :smileflag:

----------


## BEATLES

Наверное нужно сузить интервал.... Скажем 18.30 точно. А то час люфта многовато.

----------


## iFog

Если то, то это. У нас тут под боком пивная академия есть, в самом начале Болькой Арнаутской (она же Чкалова)

----------


## BEATLES

Я не сомневался  :smileflag:

----------


## iFog

*Tigra*, весьма вероятно =) Ты слева или справа, или напротив? :)

----------


## BEATLES

А кроме пивной академии предложения будут?

----------


## Tigra

*fog*, слева или справа - это как посмотреть)) 2б

ок - время - 18:30, ага?
Не знаю, в этой ПА не была ни разу, поэтому доверяю профессионалам)))

PS - а программирование-то так живо не обсуждается

----------


## BEATLES

Понятно, я в игноре

----------


## Tigra

*Beatles*,  :smileflag: 
мне просто пока в голову ничего не приходит))

----------


## iFog

*Beatles*,  ну так а ты на что, предлогай, у тебя как раз не малый опыт =)

----------


## mancurt

Надо же... И я на Больной Арнаутской работаю... Т.е. все места, ктрые подходят *fog* и *Tigra* и *Slaventius* (недалеко) - подходят и мне. Время - главное, чтоб после 18оо... т.е. 18зо тоже хорошо.

----------


## Slaventius

*Beatles*, спокуха  :smileflag:  Сядем усе (С) кыно  :smileflag:

----------


## mancurt

> PS - а программирование-то так живо не обсуждается ;)


 Программирование не булькает...

----------


## BEATLES

*fog*, у меня немалый опыт???!!! Откуда? Я в энтом деле дитя неразумное

----------


## BEATLES

Ладна, раз такое дело придёцца ехать к вам....

----------


## Slaventius

Насчет ПА которая рядом с вами на Чкалова. Я там недавно был. В принципе ничего так. Культурно. Единственное чего я не понял, так это их ценообразование на бокал пива.  :smileflag:  Видать за "бренд" накрутка

----------


## BEATLES

*Slaventius*, за какой именно бренд? Я вот не понял с какого перепуга у них бокал черниговского светлого аж 6 рублэй..... это уже грабёж

----------


## Slaventius

*Beatles*, ну так а я о чем?  :smileflag:

----------


## mancurt

Бляжъ рядом!.. Может на бляжъ?.. Под шум прибоя (правда холодно...)

----------


## BEATLES

Вот посему и вопрос точно ли там? Если программирование не булькает - значит не по одному бокальчику... Вообщем решайте. Мне си равно.

----------


## BEATLES

Тогда не пиво, тогда вотка...  :smileflag:  Или коньяк...

----------


## Slaventius

Море это конечно хорошо. Но не в сию погоду.  :smileflag:

----------


## mancurt

> Море это конечно хорошо. Но не в сию погоду. :)


 тогда вариант все тот же - ПА на БА (просто песня получается 8)

----------


## BEATLES

Вот и порешили

----------


## Tigra

тогда - да завтра  :smileflag: 
(еще есть время перерешать)))

----------


## Mulder_1

имхо в пяницу все же лучше ...

----------


## iFog

Ыыы, весна, море, форумовка... было уже, фанатизм сплошной получился %)

Да и холодно ещё.

----------


## Slaventius

*Mulder_1*, до пятницы ынтузазизм поугаснуть может.  :smileflag:  А если не угаснет, то какие проблемы то? Программеры мы али нет? Повторим

----------


## BEATLES

*Mulder_1*, не путай.... в тяпницу чатофка  :smileflag:

----------


## Slaventius

Ну что? Договор в силе? В 18:30 в ПА на Чкалова? Или возле? Или как? Какие опознавательные знаки? Фога и Манкурта я знаю. *Beatles* и *Tigra*, как вы?

----------


## mancurt

> *Mulder_1*, не путай.... в тяпницу чатофка :)


 У тебя прямо все расписано...
пнд - ICQ-шница
втр - IRC-шница
срд - FORUM-овка (программирование)
чтв - MSN-ка
птн - CHAT-овка
сбт - дискотека
вск - выходной

----------


## mancurt

> Ну что? Договор в силе? В 18:30 в ПА на Чкалова? Или возле? Или как? Какие опознавательные знаки? Фога и Манкурта я знаю. *Beatles* и *Tigra*, как вы?


 Я постараюсь принести распечатку 
*FORUM.OD.UA*
и поставить на столе (там столы есть?)

----------


## Tigra

*Slaventius*, вроде как в силе)
Лучше возле.
красную гвоздику в зубах обещать не буду))
узнаем как-нибудь)

----------


## mancurt

> *Slaventius*, вроде как в силе)
> Лучше возле.
> красную гвоздику в зубах обещать не буду))
> узнаем как-нибудь)


 тогда распечатка не нужна...

----------


## mancurt

Кстати у некоторых есть фотки в профилях - можно заучить на изусть.

----------


## BEATLES

*mancurt*, нет, только форумовка и чатовка  :smileflag: 


*Tigra*, держи горшок с фикусом  :smileflag: 

Пароль про славянский шкаф ))))
Думаю буду.....

----------


## BEATLES

*mancurt*, а меня только в кепке узнают... Но кепке уже давно кирдык

----------


## BEATLES

Контрольный: всё в силе?

----------


## mancurt

> Контрольный: всё в силе?


 pif-paf
8)
в силе

(6Jl9l, превратили форум в чат)

----------


## BEATLES

Тоды пьём  :friends:

----------


## iFog

Фсем спасибо, фсе свободны (С) =)

ИМХО, очень здорово всё получилось, рад был со всеми повидаться, а с Тигрой познакомиться =)

----------


## BEATLES

Засим разрешите откланяться  :smileflag:  Всё было чудно...


*fog*, спасибо что отобрал сигареты  :smileflag: 


А вот простудился я где-то по дороге домой просто капец....
Ща чуток оклемаюсь и вышлю фотоотчёт...

----------


## iFog

:)

----------


## Slaventius

Угумс  :smileflag:  Чудно время провели (С)  :smileflag:

----------


## BEATLES

Я требую продолжения банкета (с)   ))

----------


## Tigra

*Beatles*, дык.. не проблема))

Рада была со всеми познакомиться  :smileflag:

----------


## BEATLES

Само собой  :smileflag:

----------


## BEATLES

*fog*, ну шо, фотки где-нить выложил?

----------


## iFog

Вот [вырезано цензурой]

----------


## mancurt

Приятно было. Предполагал, но не ожидал, что девушки-программист на столько может быть красивой.... :shine_2:  :congrats:

----------


## BEATLES

вот

----------


## BEATLES

Продолжаем разговор.......

----------


## mancurt

> ВО! Сие сообщение имеет кошерный номер 256! :) Вышел в мир шестнадцатиразрядных сообщений ;)


 ВО! Сие сообщение имеет кошерный номер 1024! :) 
Перешагнул в мир больших чисел ;)

Так сказать не вижу поводу не вы..!

----------


## iFog

Первый на. =) 

+1, я за.

----------


## Tigra

*mancurt*, поздравлям))

Все форумчане собираются раз в неделю, а программисты - каждые 2^n сообщений  :smileflag: 
А какой интерес к этой теме сразу обнаружился, ага))

Что касается меня...
Ну, вы ко мне на Киевскую трассу вряд ли приедете :smileflag: ..
так что - ваши предложения... я посмотрю)

----------


## Slaventius

*mancurt*,  :smileflag: 

*fog*, 


> Первый на. =)  +1, я за.


 Будут занимать, я за вами  :smileflag:

----------


## mancurt

Т.к. 4/5 (5/6) (~ 80%) прошлого состава потом возвращались на Таирова, можно собираться сразу там (да и море вот оно, рядом). 
Если конечно никто не присоединится из противоположного рубежа...

----------


## cheshirrrrre

хм


ибо да )

Всецелый одобрямс, присоединямс )

----------


## iFog

Думаю, Костя, Я, Славик, Тигра, Регрет, Чешир против не будут =)

----------


## mancurt

> Думаю, Костя, Я, Славик, Тигра, Регрет, Чешир против не будут =)


 Это значит, что остальные, сколько бы их ни было, все равно в меньшинстве!
Место встречи - морвокзал, третья касса. А потом медленно но уверенно крадемся на Таирова вдоль берега моря...

----------


## iFog

Ну так что? Опеределяемся с временем и местом, неделя кончается!

----------


## Slaventius

Сегодня или завтра?  :smileflag:

----------


## iFog

Я за субботу.

----------


## Slaventius

Поддерживаю.

----------


## mancurt

Отлично. В субботу. А во сколько и где?
Если на Таирова - днем (например 14оо) перед ЗлаДюком.

----------


## cheshirrrrre

Удень я працюю ) Так що... або мене не буде зовсім, або комусь прийдеться змінити час зустрічі %)

----------


## Slaventius

Я теж за "ближе к вечеру". Часов 18-19.

----------


## mancurt

В субботу 20оо мне нужно уже быть на работе. Кроме того, Регретх, как и Чешир, в субботу днем работает...
Предлагаю перенести событие на воскресенье 18-19 часов.

----------


## mancurt

Кароче, я буду в известное время в известном месте.

----------


## cheshirrrrre

хм, сегодня - судя по всему в 18-19?

----------

